# Wales Road Trip in the Beetle



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Just back from a week in Wales.
Had great weather and some really good roads.
A few pics of the wifey's Beetle.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wife's Beetle...Yeah
I said that once, but when its brought out in the summer months I drive it all the time


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

red3.2 said:


> Wife's Beetle...Yeah
> I said that once, but when its brought out in the summer months I drive it all the time


 You are so right


----------

